# squid3 qos?



## klabacita (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi.

 I am working with squid3, want to learn the feature:



> qos_flows



 Reading, is more in the Linux side, some know if this feature is supported under FreeBSD 9/10 or have try?

Thanks.


----------



## klabacita (Mar 26, 2014)

*squid qos_flows?*

Hi.

 Guys, have FreeBSD PF support for squid's qos_flows? Honestly, I still don't understand how to use them, what I understand is that they are related to the fw firewall of your OS etc. But don't know if this works under PF?
 Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 27, 2014)

It is not listed as an option for www/squid33 on FreeBSD:

```
root:/usr/ports/www/squid33# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for squid33-3.3.11:
     ARP_ACL=off: Enable ARP/MAC/EUI based authentification
     AUTH_KERB=on: Install Kerberos authentication helpers
     AUTH_LDAP=off: Install LDAP authentication helpers
     AUTH_NIS=on: Install NIS/YP authentication helpers
     AUTH_SASL=off: Install SASL authentication helpers
     AUTH_SMB=off: Install SMB auth. helpers (req. Samba)
     AUTH_SQL=off: Install SQL based auth (uses MySQL)
     CACHE_DIGESTS=off: Use cache digests
     DEBUG=off: Build with extended debugging support
     DELAY_POOLS=off: Enable delay pools (bandwidth limiting)
     DNS_HELPER=off: Use external dnsserver processes for DNS
     DOCS=off: Build and/or install documentation
     ECAP=off: Enable loadable content adaptation modules
     ESI=off: Enable support for ESI
     EXAMPLES=on: Build and/or install examples
     FOLLOW_XFF=off: Enable support for the X-Following-For header
     FS_AUFS=on: Enable AUFS (async-io) support
     FS_COSS=off: Enable COSS (not stable yet)
     HTCP=on: Enable HTCP support
     ICAP=off: Enable the ICAP client
     ICMP=off: Enable ICMP pinging and network measurement
     IDENT=on: Enable Ident lookups (RFC 931)
     IPV6=on: IPv6 protocol support
     KQUEUE=on: Enable kqueue(2) support
     LARGEFILE=off: Support large (>2GB) cache and log files
     SNMP=on: Enable SNMP support
     SSL=off: Enable SSL gatewaying support
     SSL_CRTD=off: Use ssl_crtd to handle SSL cert requests
     STACKTRACES=off: Enable automatic backtraces on fatal errors
     STRICT_HTTP=off: Make Squid strictly HTTP compliant
     TP_IPF=off: Enable transparent proxying with IPFilter
     TP_IPFW=off: Enable transparent proxying with IPFW
     TP_PF=off: Enable transparent proxying with PF
     VIA_DB=off: Enable Forward/Via database
     WCCP=on: Enable Web Cache Coordination Protocol
     WCCPV2=on: Enable Web Cache Coordination Protocol v2
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## klabacita (Mar 27, 2014)

Done, thanks trh411.


----------

